# Hey, Everybody



## HappyAtLast (Jan 25, 2010)

My husband of 33 years and I just separated officially as of January 1 - what a way to start the new year, huh? I thought we would be together forever, but the past year or so has been absolutely unbearable. I guess all of the problems that were simmering under the surface came bubbling up like a geyser. (More on that later).
All in all, I'm doing pretty well. I've got the house, the dogs and cats. Every day is getting a little easier for me. I've tried to forgive and move on the best I can, but every time we're together, we end up fighting. We had a big, big fight in Wal-Mart yesterday-made me glad he moved out. We have two grown daughters, and they can not stand him anymore. He won't hardly give them the time of day, yet he can spend hours on end talking to his long distance girlfriend in Denmark-more on that later, too.
Anyway, here I am. Thanks for letting me join.


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey there, 
So glad you are doing alright, married 33 years, this is a big change for you, you sound like you are doing what you need to do and you have your daughters for your support system.
Let him go see if the grass is greener......be the best you can be and look at your new life as a positive and a new beginning, that's what I'm doing....married 23 years, now in the middle of a separation.....trying to keep an open mind as well.....I have 2 grown boys in my corner as well.......and a lot of good friends who really care about me.........
My husband also thinks that someone else is his answer to a better life, I guess we will see......
good luck and post when you need support.


----------



## SoxMunkey (Jan 1, 2010)

HappyAtLast said:


> My husband of 33 years and I just separated officially as of January 1 - what a way to start the new year, huh? I thought we would be together forever, but the past year or so has been absolutely unbearable. I guess all of the problems that were simmering under the surface came bubbling up like a geyser. (More on that later).
> All in all, I'm doing pretty well. I've got the house, the dogs and cats. Every day is getting a little easier for me. I've tried to forgive and move on the best I can, but every time we're together, we end up fighting. We had a big, big fight in Wal-Mart yesterday-made me glad he moved out. We have two grown daughters, and they can not stand him anymore. He won't hardly give them the time of day, yet he can spend hours on end talking to his long distance girlfriend in Denmark-more on that later, too.
> Anyway, here I am. Thanks for letting me join.


HappyAtLast... welcome to our little home. We are all looking forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 25, 2010)

.....and a lot of good friends who really care about me.........
Same here - that's really helped a lot. You really find out who your friends are when something like this happens.


----------



## knortoh (Sep 5, 2009)

Denmark hey?
Any chance he can go to walmart with her there?
Maybe then your life will be even less stressful....


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 25, 2010)

knortoh said:


> Denmark hey?
> Any chance he can go to walmart with her there?
> Maybe then your life will be even less stressful....


this woman from Denmark is his emotional affair-apparently, she talks to him more than I ever did, and she's "so nice". And she's young enough to be his daughter, I might add. He told me not too long ago how he hated talking on the phone-funny how he seems to enjoy it now. Hmmm:scratchhead:


----------

